
Ask HN: How to receive OS X notifications on Android device? - bhnmmhmd
I need a secure, fast, and reliable way to receive notifications from OSX on an Android device.<p>Is there a [preferably open-source] solution to that?
======
timgluz
PushBullet app for Mac should do that:
[http://pushpal.arjones.com/pushpal.html](http://pushpal.arjones.com/pushpal.html)

